# Inkscape, SignCut X-2 & Summa - Easy As 1, 2, 3



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I decided to pull away from Adobe Illustrator and test out Inkscape and SignCut X-2 both for Mac OS X. I tested with Specialty Materials ThermoFlex Plus (navy blue color) on a white tee and some vector art of zodiac signs.

I must say, using Inkscape and SignCut X-2 was almost too easy! They work perfectly together. 

To prep and cut, I used the 1, 2, 3, 4 method per the SCX2 instructions and got what you see in the pics attached. I really like that SCX2 adds weed which appear to be adjustable lines.

Enjoy!

AB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea, for free graphics software, it works really well. If you have the latest version of SignCut running, it now accepts files in the InkScape format (.svg) as well as .eps and .ai.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I completely agree that Inkscape is great and free. It's available for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

There are others testing it with name brand programs and finding out it works just as nice or better.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

That is good to hear. I'm going to be testing again with it tonight and the rest of the week.

I also like the ease of use with SignCut X-2 vs. MacSign Cut that was sent with my cutter. I also like that it has different pricing options. I do not like MacSign Cut as I find it quirky to use. I do believe though that the full blown MacSign product is much better.

AB


----------

